# Vizsla Chasing after people



## RegTheVizsla (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone got any ideas!
we have a 16 month old Vizsla dog that chases anybody that goes past our gate! He jumps the gate/wall (Which is 4 foot tall) and then proceeds to chase and bark at anyone that passes the house!
the problem being is that when he does this, not only does he frighten any unsuspecting passer by, but also he is then on a country lane!
He is likely to end up causing an accident and hurting himself and maybe an innocent driver!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

By this point, it's probably pretty ingrained and will take quite a bit of training or age for him to get over it. The quick solution would be to build a taller fence and put obstacles in the way (such as fence sticking out into his path so he doesn't have a fast straight run along the fence.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a second wall with fence on top of it that leaves a 10 foot barrier between the front yard fence and the dogs. 

Our house is sloped down from the street so it was an easy "step wall with wire fencing above it.

Joggers and walkers come by quite often with their dogs and Bailey and Chloe are always ready to give them a good bark. 

I like it that they know dogs live here.

RBD


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Get a taller gate and/ or/don't let your dog unsupervised in the garden.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Never mind getting a taller wall, dog is bored. Keep him with you and change your life. Make it interactive and the dog will never ever misbehave.


----------

